# Harbor Freight generator



## tcward (Jan 27, 2013)

I just bought one of the Harbor Freight 800-900 watt generators. Seems like a pretty good little genny for what I paid. Looking to use it mainly for a TV and a few lights at deer camp and the occasional camping trip. Anybody have any experience with these?


----------



## slightly grayling (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm not certain they come form HFT, but we have field crews that rent the made in China variety frequently.  Overall they are good and a good value.  We did have one (keep in mind this is one out of a huge # we have rented) that flew apart while our crew was using it.....it shot a piston right through the side and we never found the pieces!


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 28, 2013)

As a rule I don't normally buy anthing from Harbor Freight that has moving/lubricated parts unless it is dirt cheap.


----------



## CrazyCatfish (Feb 6, 2013)

i have that same lil generator i use for night fishing. i love it for the most part... it is a little loud but if you just run a tv and a few light bulbs like the silver looking shop light clamp on's its perfect.


----------



## riprap (Feb 6, 2013)

A guy at our camp had one and it smoked a good bit and was pretty loud. He only ran a couple of lights.


----------



## tcward (Feb 7, 2013)

tcward said:


> I just bought one of the Harbor Freight 800-900 watt generators. Seems like a pretty good little genny for what I paid. Looking to use it mainly for a TV and a few lights at deer camp and the occasional camping trip. Anybody have any experience with these?



Well, I ran this little generator the last 2 Saturdays for a total of 12 hours powering 4-60 watt bulbs, a radio, and a full size refrigerator and it ran like a champ! Using Echo syn-blend oil and 92 octane gas. Smokes a little when you first fire it up but none after that. It is not near as loud as my 3500 watt generator.


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't own one but, but read all the reviews on HF. If you change the spark plug and then tighten all the nuts and bolts on the unit, they are prety handy units.


----------



## riprap (Aug 18, 2014)

I wonder how their new inverter generators are? They are way more than $89. I know their 4000W generators are very good and usually get them for $289 with coupon. They are heavy, but not all that loud.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 20, 2014)

My buddy has one of those small ultra quiet little generators. I think it is 1000 watts.  It wont run anything other than lights and a tv, but you cant hear it inside his cabin while distancing it with 100 ft cord.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 20, 2014)

We had one of the 3200watt Chicago Electric ones they used to carry. They have the Predator ones now. We used it back in Texas to run two PAR 64 1000w bulbs and some small lights when we would night fish on the jetties. Never had an issue. We used stabil in the gas, and it would sit for a couple months and still start right up. Very good for the price.

Same buddy had the little one you have for about 2 years. He had rigged up his own exhaust on it using a muffler from a chineese moped. It was as quiet as our little honda 2000w, and ran like a champ. He used it for small stuff when he and his wife would go camping. Sold it when he upgraded to a camper.


----------

